# TSG36: Wave Bye-Bye



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

_Internet Explorer 9 and Google Chrome 6 appear in Beta, Google Wave dies an unexpected but unsurprising death, Apple might be considering a web-based iTunes._

*Watch the Video* or 
*Download the Audio MP3

Subscribe to the Show in iTunes and other Players! *

Welcome to the thirty sixth episode of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio and video podcast that is released at least once a month. You can subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

Click here to see when the next episode will be recorded. Join us then at www.TechGuy.tv (or click the News link from the menu at the top of any page).

*Your hosts are:*
Mike Cermak (TechGuy)Brian Hansen (handee9)

*Links in order of appearance:*

Microsoft To Show Off IE9 Beta Next Month
http://www.crn.com/news/application...;jsessionid=kU3RQHlblm3xAcH6KBjUPA**.ecappj02

Google Chrome 6 Goes to Beta with Autofill
http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Application-Development/Google-Chrome-6-Goes-to-Beta-With-Autofill-807184/

Did Google Wave Suffer a Premature Death?
http://www.readwriteweb.com/cloud/2...oll: Did Google Wave Suffer a Premature Death

Is Apple Getting Ready to Bring iTunes to the Web?
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/editors/25615/

*We want your feedback!*
Please leave a short voice message by calling 1-877-4-TECHGUY. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to [email protected].


----------

